# Briley Chokes



## nipper (Mar 30, 2004)

I have a benilli super black eagle. I am purchasing Briley chokes are they any good? or is there something better? Thanks ---Nipper


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Brileys are good chokes. I think you will like them.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Briley chokes are really good. I have a beretta and the full briley choke makes a lot of difference at long ranges when you are shooting roosters.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I have been very happy with Briley chokes for trap and hunting. They also have excellent customer service.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I have a beretta 391 and the briley modified made a world of difference.With the factory tubes I had holes in my pattern the size of a football.Now the pattern is evenly spread.


----------

